# Amplificador Decoud Valvular WH 35 que suena un poco mal



## gabriel8763 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola Amigos. Compré un Ampli Decoud Valvular, modelo WH 35. Está en excelente estado de conservación. Funciona, pero presenta algunas fallas. No quisiera "torturarlos" con consultas para solucionarlas a "ojo". Prefriero revisarlo con el diagrama, ya que hay evidencias de que "alguien no idóneo le ha metido mano", e hizo lo mejor que pudo. Por favor, ¿alguien que tenga el circuito, podrá compartirlo? Tiene 4 parlantes de 8", 3 válvulas en el pre, 4 en la potencia y tiene vibrato, graves y agudos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 19, 2011)

Son un tanto dificiles de conseguir, normalmente estaban basados en equipos Fender, yo he arreglado varios de ellos, y en todos los casos releve el circuito, para luego si ver como estaba y poder solucionar el problema, podes poner los tubos que lleva en el pre y en la salida? 

El pre suele ser 3 triodos dobles y en la salida 2 triodos y las EL34 o su equivalente americana la 6Ca7

Pero varian según los modelos,


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 19, 2011)

Gracias por responder PANDACBA. 

En un rato lo abro, pero ya te anticipo. Las 4 válvulas de potencia son EL84 y en el pre, tiene dos 12ax7 y una en el medio que es una EBC9 / 6AV8. No puedo precisar que sea original. Como antes mencioné, le han cambiado los capacitores electrolíticos, etc. Si te parece bien, le saco fotos y te las envío. El problema que presenta es que hace por momentos un ruido a "parlante desconado, es un ruido como que raspara los parlantes". No tienen problema los parlantes, porque los conecté a un cabezal Fahey y suenan de primera. Otro problema es que simultáneamente con la falla anterior, o por separado, hace un "silbido", que desaparece al bajar los agudos. Aprieto las válvuas del pre, y parecería que el problema se minimiza o desaparece. Se presenta especialmente al hacer solos con la guitarra en determinadas frecuencias. Espero tu orientación para avanzar con los pasos que me sugieras. Agradezco tu ayuda, valoro el tiempo que dedicás a darme una mano. Gabriel.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 19, 2011)

Ya intentaste limpiando potenciometros y las soldaduras que no esten cuartiadas o fracturadas? Todo suena a una tierrra que no esta haciendo tierra.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 19, 2011)

Estimados PANDACBA y ANTIWORLDX (Anti Mundo X, ¡Buen nick!).
Gracias por la ayuda que me brindan. 
Varias veces intenté descubrir el problema: Verifiqué el zócalo de cada válvula, limpié con un fina lija las patas de cada válvula, verifiqué que estuvieran las patas rectas, las soldaduras de los zócalos, la continuidad, limpié potes, cambié los blindados, busqué soldaduras frías, etc.
Nota: Las válvulas están sostenidas firmemente contra los zócalos con una barra y resortes.
Siempre tuve la idea de probar con alguien: Uno "tocando" y otro "buscando" un desperfecto físico: Válvulas flojas, Contactos falsos, etc. Pero no tuve esa oportunidad, hasta hoy, que pude hacer la prueba: Yo tocaba y mi hijo movía a mi pedido cada elemento.
Resultado: Moviendo contra el zócalo la primer válvula 12AX7 el problema desaparece. 
Al soltarla suena sucio. Con otra válvula pasa lo mismo. El problema está en esa posición.
Pienso revisar los cables soldados al zócalo y verificar que no haya alguno "cortado adentro".
Si están todos bien, cambiaré el zócalo, pues algún contacto debe estar vencido o sucio.
Aguien me dijo: "Nadie sabe más que todos juntos".
¿Qué opinan ustedes? ¿Harían lo mismo o me sugieren otro procedimiento? ¿Ideas?
Gracias por su ayuda. Gabriel.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2011)

Separé tu tema en este, que va mejor con esta sección.

Por lo de la válvula, revisá que no haya óxido en los contactos del zócalo. Si al moverla (apretarla en este caso) agarra viaje, es probable que ahí recién hagan buen contacto los pines.
Un rollito de papel de lija bastante fina y a usarlo como baqueta, o cualquier otro método que se te ocurra.

Verificá también que no haya ningún contacto del zócalo que esté muy abierto y por eso no haga contacto. Lo de resoldarlo no es mala idea, hacelo también, aunque lo más probable es que no ande por ahí el problema.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 19, 2011)

CACHO, gracias por ubicar el tema donde corresponde. Soy nuevo en el foro. 
Gracias por tus sugerencias, también mi agradecimeinto a PANDACBA y ANTIWORLDX.
Mañana, aprovecho que es feriado y sigo tus consejos.
Con el resultado les cuento y publico unas fotos del ampli. Creo que fue fabricado en el año 1972. Tiene su chapa intacta con el modelo: Decoud WH 35 y el Número de Serie: 871.
Está de película y suena de primera.
Hasta mañana, y gracias nuevamente a todos. Gabriel.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 19, 2011)

Bueno espero fotografias del decoud asi te digo como seguir


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 21, 2011)

_*CACHO*, gracias por ubicar el tema donde corresponde. Soy nuevo en el foro. 
Gracias por tus sugerencias, también mi agradecimeinto a *PANDACBA* y *ANTIWORLDX*.
Mañana, aprovecho que es feriado y sigo tus consejos.
Con el resultado les cuento y publico unas fotos del ampli. Creo que fue fabricado en el año 1972. Tiene su chapa intacta con el modelo: Decoud WH 35 y el Número de Serie: 871.
Está de película y suena de primera.
Hasta mañana, y gracias nuevamente a todos. Gabriel._

Amigos, limpié los 9 contactos del zócalo e intenté "cerrarlos" para que hagan buen contacto, nuevamente limpié las patas de las válvulas y verifiqué los cables y las soldaduras de los mismos al zócalo. Resultado: El problema sigue, empujando la válvula desaparece el problema. Pienso que debe haber un problema en el zócalo. Creo que ya no queda otra opción que cambiarlo. ¿Opinan lo mismo? Gracias y saludos, Gabriel.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 21, 2011)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> _*CACHO*, gracias por ubicar el tema donde corresponde. Soy nuevo en el foro.
> Gracias por tus sugerencias, también mi agradecimeinto a *PANDACBA* y *ANTIWORLDX*.
> Mañana, aprovecho que es feriado y sigo tus consejos.
> Con el resultado les cuento y publico unas fotos del ampli. Creo que fue fabricado en el año 1972. Tiene su chapa intacta con el modelo: Decoud WH 35 y el Número de Serie: 871.
> ...


yo te diria que es lo primero que deberias hacer....


----------



## pandacba (Jun 21, 2011)

Cambialos directamente, y si las patas de las válvulas estan oxidadas, cambialas también, ojo no confundir  porque tienen un color levemente oscuro, eso es asi porque para que no sean tan duros se recocián, de allli que tengan cierta flexibilidad y el color carácteristico


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jun 26, 2011)

Amigos, reemplacé el zócalo que aparentemente generaba el ruido a sifón vacío intermitente.
Con el equipo desmontado, toqué un buen tiempo y no se presentó el desperfecto. 
Lo armé, y al probarlo, nuevamente surge el problema. Pero, ahora no desaparece al mover o empujar la válvula, es permanente, reitero, con el equipo armado. 
He agregado unas cuantas fotos de todo el amplificador, muy detalladas. Las numeré por si alguien quiere hacer referencia a alguna en particular.
Tal vez alguno de ustedes, o varios (mejor y gracias) puedan observar algo que yo esté omitiendo.
Espero del valioso aporte, que desde ya agradezco. Me alegro de formar parte de este foro. Saludos a todos, Gabriel.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 2, 2011)

Lo que no me cierra para nada es la 6AV8, es una válvula para RF/IF.
Podes describir como o mejor aún grabar como suena esa falla?


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 2, 2011)

_"...en el pre, tiene dos 12ax7 y una en el medio que es una EBC9 / 6AV8..." _

Gracias "Tigre Negro del 54".

Te adjunto una foto con las 3 válvulas. La que tiene la flecha es la EBC9 / 6AV8.

Llama mi atención que esa válvula, físicamente, es distinta a las 12AX7, y está montada en un zócalo obviamente distinto, más chico, y en el chasis está remachado junto con los demás.

Eso me hace suponer que ese diseño es original, muy difícilmente no sea de fábrica.

Sin embargo, se debe tener en cuenta que a este equipo alguien lo ha "tocado", y le pegó en el chasis una cinta donde se indica reemplazar la EBC9 / 6AV8 que define como atenuadora, por una una 12AX7 si se desea mayor ganancia. Te adjunto fotos de esa tira de papel, referida la posición indicada por la flecha. 

La falla es intermitente, y sólo cuando tocás.  

Grabé un video en MP4, lo adjunto.

¿Será posible conseguir el circuito? 

Por favor, aguardo tu orientación. ¿Qué sugerís?

Gracias, Gabriel


----------



## Coss (Jul 2, 2011)

Tengo el mismo amp, la válvula del medio es para el vibrato, yo tengo las originales y es una 6av6 . Igualmente si la sacás lo unico que pasa es que deja de funcionar el efecto.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 2, 2011)

Gracias Coss. ¿Tendrás el circuito, por favor?


----------



## Coss (Jul 2, 2011)

Estas fotos las saqué cuando lo abrí hace poco para cambiar una resistencia de la fuente que se había quemado y hacía que se quede mudo cuando quería darle volumen. 

Fuente:







Placa






Válvulas:


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 2, 2011)

Gracias, es sin dudas el mismo equipo. Lo que te voy a pedir, por favor, es que me indiques cómo están conectados los parlantes, los cuatro. Gracias!!!


----------



## Coss (Jul 2, 2011)

Tiene 2 transformadores de salida, 2 parlantes en serie conectados a cada transformador.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ese razguido, lo hace tanto a bajo como a alto volumen?


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sí, a cualquier volumen, es un sonido que "raspa", no son los parlantes, y lo hace intermitentemente. 

Sobre los parlantes, gracias por la información. En mi caso, tengo 3 cables que salen de la jaula donde está el transformador de salida, estimo que es uno.

Los parlantes (cables negro y rojo unidos) están conectados sólo a dos puntos del transformador de salida, y hay uno que queda libre, te adjunto una foto. Lo llamativo es que entre los 3 puntos (verde, negro y rojo) midas como los midas, tienen unos 3 ohms, a no ser que me esté equivocando y confundiendo, si mal no recuerdo.  

Gracias!!!


----------



## Coss (Jul 2, 2011)

Y los 4 parlantes como están conectados para que lleguen 2 cables nomás al transformador?
Capaz ese trafo es un injerto y el cable del medio es un punto medio que "sobraba".
Como están conectadas las válvulas de potencia al transformador?


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hola Coss y Black Tiger, abro el equipo y les cuento cómo están conectados los 4 parlantes y las válvulas de salida. Aprovecho y mido bien la resistencia óhmica del transformador de salida, e intento sacar la jaula, para tener un panorama más claro. 

No obstante, quisiera volver a un punto. Movía la primera 12ax7, la empujaba (pueden leerlo en los primeros mensajes) y la falla desaparecía, la soltaba y fallaba, la empujaba y se iba el problema. Cambiando de válvula pasaba lo mismo. Al cambiar el zócalo, ahora la falla es casi permanente. 

Tal vez, nuevamente, levante la plaqueta y revise si omití detectar alguna soldadura fría, revisar todo otra vez, relevar el ampli por completo, ya tiene 40 pirulines...

¿Opiniones? Gracias amigos!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 2, 2011)

Por el tipo de "ruido" me parece que es una oscilación.
Al variar el volumen, varía también el volumen del "razguido"?
Si tocás con un tono puro (sin distorcionador) hace lo mismo?
Si lo probás fuera del gabinete, sigue haciendo lo mismo?


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 2, 2011)

No uso distorsionador. El sonido es limpio, y cuando aparece la falla, acompaña al volumen que esté tocando. Cuando le cambié el zócalo, se escuchaba perfecto, obviamente imaginarás que antes de armarlo toqué un buen rato, y la falla no se presentó "para nada" a distintos volúmenes. Lo armo, y falla. Por eso, sigo pensando que debe haber algo "físico" que genera esa falla.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 2, 2011)

Okis.
Ahora, como te pregunté antes, si lo quitás al amplificador del cabezal, sigue con lo mismo?
Si en estos momentos permutás las 12AX7, hace la misma falla?
A mi criterio la falla está antes del control de volumen, y solo debe haber 1 válvula con esa condición.
No creo que el circuito difiera mucho del que adjunto.
Fijate en lo que sería el conexionado de la válvula V1A/V1B.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 2, 2011)

Black Tiger 1954, gracias. 
Cuando saco el  chasis, la falla desaparece.
Tengo un par de válvulas 12AX7. Probé con todas y el problema es el mismo. 
La "única válvula" que forma parte del lugar donde estimás que se origina la falla, justamente es la que apretaba y la falla desaparecía. 
Mañana (domingo) pongo el ampli sobre la mesa, y cómodo reviso especialmente las conexiones y componentes, con buena iluminación y una lupa que me ha ayudado en más de una oportunidad.
Gracias nuevamente, te mantengo informado.
Gracias también a todos los amigos que aportan para solucionar este desperfecto.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 3, 2011)

Mmmmmmm se me huele a microfonismo de algún componente.
Y si es lo que sospecho, la forma de probarlo es ir golpeando (con el equipo en funcionamiento) de forma muuuuuuuuuuuuuuy suave con algo plástico los componentes asociados a esta válvula y aledaños. Es probable que haya uno que haga de "micrófono".


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 3, 2011)

Gracias Black Tiger 1954.

Le prestaré especial atención a tu sugerencia.

Hoy a la tarde lo desarmo y te cuento. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola Black Tigger 1954, Coss, Pandacba, Hazard_1998.

Ayer desarmé el equipo.

De la jaula del transformador de salida salen 4 cables del primario, y 3 del secundario.

Los 4 parlantes estaban en serie sumando 24 ohms, conectados al punto medio y solo un extremo del transformador de salida, quedando libre la otra sección del secundario. 

Desconecté los parlantes para verificar el funcionamiento del secundario. Con el óhmetro verifiqué que hay continuidad entre el punto medio y ambos extremos, y entre los extremos.

Para corroborarlo, conecté dos parlantes en serie a una mitrad, y otros dos en serie a la otra. El negativo de ambos pares lo soldé en el punto medio y los positivos, uno a cada extremo. Funcionan los 4 parlantes.

Con el chasis fuera del gabintete, encendí el equipo y con una cucharita descartable de plástico, suavemente dí golpes en los componentes previos al amplificador, ya que la falla, ese ronquido, aumenta o disminuye junto con el volumen. 

Al golpear la válvula 12ax7  se escucha el golpe por los parlantes. Sucede lo mismo con un capacitor cerámico. 
Conecté la guitarra y no se presentó la falla en ningún momento, inclusive saqué la válvula, coloqué otra, y siguió funcionando bien. Toqué bastante tiempo y no se presentó la falla para nada, en ningún momento.

Armé el quipo, coloqué el chasis en su lugar, y lo probé: Ronca en determinadas frecuencias, al tocar determinadas notas: En fin, la misma falla.

Pedí ayuda y alguien tocó la guitarra para escuchar la falla, y empujé la válvula; la falla desaparece, la suelto y falla, y así varias veces.

Revisé las soldaduras de los cables que llegan al zócalo de esa válvula y está todo bien.

La válvula no es, probé con varias. Cambié el zócalo, no le veo sentido a cambiarlo otra vez.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias amigos, Gabriel


----------



## Coss (Jul 4, 2011)

Que cosa rara, parece un componente microfónico como dice Black Tigger... soldar directamente los pines de la válvula es mucho problema?


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 4, 2011)

Voy a hacer la prueba de soldar la válvula directo, del lado de abajo, cuidando que no haga corto, y te cuento. Es rarísimo esto. Gracias, saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2011)

No lo sueldes. Es más que probable que arruines la válvula.

Si el zócalo hace buen contacto (que lo hace), no ganás nada con soldarlo directo y sólo corrés el riesgo de arruinar una válvula.

Primero que nada: Si cambiás la válvula y la golpeás hace el mismo ruido, ¿no?. Entonces no es la válvula. Por lo pronto, cambiá el condensador que hace ruidito al golpearlo (un cerámico es barato) y revisá que el chasis esté bien puesto a masa. El problema debe ser más simple de lo que parece, sólo hay que encontrarlo.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 4, 2011)

Gracias Cacho. Capacitores tengo unos cuantos, de radios, teles viejas, etc. 
Reemplazaré el capacitor y pruebo así. Agrego foto del capacitor que evidencia microfonía.
Nuevamente, gracias a todos y cordiales saludos. Gabriel


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2011)

Revisá el condensador y la resistencia que está ahí.

Me quedó picando la idea y creo que sé de dónde viene el drama: Algo (quizá el condensadro nomás) está causando esta microfonía. Cuando montás todo fuera de la caja, no pasa nada porque los parlantes no hacen vibrar al conjunto. Al poner todo junto los parlantes hacen vibrar el "elemento misterioso microfónico" y eso causa el problema.
Al apretar la válvula no cambiabas ningún contacto, sólo impedías que algo se moviera 

Si tengo razón, identificá qué es lo que hace de micrófono y se arregla el asunto 

Saludos

PS: El cablecito gris que sale del condensador, ¿A dónde va?.


----------



## Coss (Jul 4, 2011)

El capacitor que te causa problemas no está en mi amplificador, ni su resistencia en paralelo, ni el cable gris que sale de ahí, como para darte una mano 



Cacho dijo:


> No lo sueldes. Es más que probable que arruines la válvula.



Disculpen por lo que dije, es que he visto muchos montajes con las válvulas soldadas directamente y no pensé que se pudieran arruinar. Me anoto el consejo


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2011)

Para soldar el pin tenés que calentarlo. Un calentamiento violento (apoyar el soldador) suele provocar rajaduras en el vidrio (dilatación de materiales distinta entre vidrio y el metal) y eso no está bueno en una válvula.

Para soldar/desoldar los pines tenés que tener mucho tiempo y cancha para que el calentamiento sea suficientemente lento como para que el vidrio no tenga problemas. El enfriamiento... despacito también, a no hacernos los locos. La otra opción es lograr que el pin de la válvula se caliente sólo en la punta y que lo que está incrustado en el vidrio no levante temperatura... Nada fácil tampoco.

Esto de soldar los cables se hace sólo para ahorrarse un zócalo, pero en este caso los tiene, así que no ganamos mucho 

Saludos


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 5, 2011)

Amigos, Coss, Cacho, Black Tiger 1954, Pandacba, Hazard_1998

Coss, comparé la foto de tu plaqueta con la mía (están mis fotos en un mensaje) y los circuitos no son iguales, Podés verificarlo, por ejemplo comparando resistencias. Inclusive, en tu amplificador, los zócalos de las válvulas de potencia tienen una resistencia, y en el mío no.

Además hay otras evidencias de diagramas diferentes. Mi equipo (lo descubrí ahora) es de 1970, está grabada la fecha en la jaula de uno de los transformadores. Posiblemente luego desarrollaron mejoras que producen las diferencias. 

Comento esto en referencia al capacitor y la resistencia que mencionás que no están en tu equipo, pero sí en el mío, que tienen todas las características para considerar que son originales.

Cacho, gracias por la advertencia. No soldé la válvula. Sí una vez lo hice al armar un efecto para guitarra, de la siguiente manera:
En primer lugar, lijé unos 2 ó 3 milímetros de la punta de cada pata.
El segundo paso fue tomar cada pata con una pinza de puntas (para disipar el calor) y estañé la parte lijada, esperando un poco entre pata y pata. No se debe hacer rápido.
En tercer lugar, estañé el circuito impreso donde debía ser solada cada pata, dejando el agujero libre.
Cuarto paso, precalenté la válvula dándole tensión y la coloqué en su lugar.
Por último, con la válvula caliente, apoyé el soldador, de baja potencia, y se unieron rápidamente ambas partes, ya que estaban estañadas. Retiré el soldador (fue muy corto el tiempo que estuvo apoyado). Dejé solidificar, teniendo en cuenta no soplar. En realidad, nunca se debe soplar una soldadura, pero menos aún en este caso. Esperé unos instantes para soldar la pata siguiente, esto lo repetí hasta soldar todas las patas. 

No sé si fue lo teóricamente correcto, pero resultó. Lo hice con paciencia y me dio un buen resultado, llevó su tiempo pero valió esperar.

En cuanto a la falla, creo que Cacho dio en la tecla. Es algún componente que el volúmen hace "vibrar" con el equipo armado. Razón por la cual con el chasis fuera del gabinete no falla. 

Si no hubiera probado con otras válvulas, luego de todo lo que ya verifiqué, culparía a la válvula, considerando que la estructura metálica interna con el tiempo puede debilitarse y producir ruidos.

Aún no detecté lo que vibra y genera ese ronquido, ese ruido similar al de un parlante desconado, como que raspara la bobina. 

En este momento se me agotaron las ideas. Gracias a todos los que aportan: "Nadie sabe más que todos juntos". Gabriel


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cambiaste el capacitor que te indicó Cacho? El efecto de microfonismo se detecta tal cual lo hiciste antes, con el plástico golpeando.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 5, 2011)

Black Tiger 1954, Cacho

El cable gris (preguntó Cacho) va al potenciómetro de agudos. Pódés verlo en unas fotos de todo el interior en un mensaje anterior. 

Comprobé que golpeando, diría cualquier componente, se escucha el golpe por los parlantes.

Pero, más lo escuchaba con el capacitor (amarillo, violeta, rojo) de 4700 pf. Lo cambié, (preguntó Black Tiger 1954), pero no solucionó la falla.

Cacho, me recomendás que el chasis tenga buena masa. ¿Sugerís que atornille un cable al chasis y lo mande a la tierra de la línea eléctrica? 

Gracias por la ayuda. Gabriel


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2011)

Che, que si el gato Toto no tiraba lo del microfonismo yo seguía con los contactos... 
Créditos a quien los merece.



gabriel8763 dijo:


> El cable gris...va al potenciómetro de agudos.


Ok, puenteá el pote para descartarlo, a ver si ese cochino está molestando. En caso de que no sea eso, ¿el ruido es igual en cualquier posición del pote?


gabriel8763 dijo:


> Pero, más lo escuchaba con el capacitor (amarillo, violeta, rojo) de 4700 pf. Lo cambié,...pero no solucionó la falla.


Ponete a cambiar los componentes viejos. Los condesadores que tenés ahí no deben salir más de $10 o $15 como mucho. No vale la pena arriesgarse a que haya alguno medio muerto por tan poca plata, y en caso de que no se solucione lo del microfonismo, no perdés nada cambiándolos.

Más todavía, debés tener algo así (componentes más o menos):






Si C2 está mal, podés tener una respuesta rara en frecuencia y variaciones de ganancia según las frecuencias (los agudos se van a portar peor que los graves).
Revisá, a ver qué sale.


gabriel8763 dijo:


> ...me recomendás que el chasis tenga buena masa.


Que tenga buena masa, sí. Medí si no la tiene ahora, de no tenerla, conectá al chasis la tierra del enchufe.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel8763 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gracias Cacho. 

Con tus sugerencias voy a intentar solucionar la falla dando los siguientes pasos:

1 - Mandar el equipo a tierra, no tiene. 

2 - Puentear el pote de agudos. En cualquier posición se presenta la falla.

3 - Cambiar el electrolítico que va al cátodo, únicamente. 

4 - Cambiar todos los capacitores asociados al pre.


Gracias por la ayuda, mi cordial saludo.

Gabriel


----------



## ALM (Ene 19, 2013)

Hola gente: se que es tarde... pero como dice el dicho... nunca es tarde cuando todavia se puede! 

Bueno; en primera instancia no soy tecnico en electronica ni nada de eso!; solo aprendi desde chiquito por las mias y me falta mucho... pero me encanta el tema... aparte como musico... me gusta mas todavia!!!; y por otro lado... si es valvular mejor!!!; aunque sigo a full para aprender todo lo que mas pueda!; asique, echo mi descargo para enterarlos de que no soy un "tecnico" en esto, como muchos de Uds. lo seran; prosigo!!!

Habiendo leido las 3 paginas del post... les comento:

1)- que los circuitos no sean iguales es comun pues DECOUD siempre iba mejorando o retocando los mismos... o sea; el tema era que el resultado sea el mismo!;

2)- que cambies los componentes viejos (y en especial capacitores electroliticos) tampoco esta mal!; yo de hecho le cambiaria hasta el ultimo de sus componentes, incluyendo potes; y no incluyendo (por motivos obvios y si es que andan bien...) los transformadores y cosas asi!

3)- es claro que hay un problema de "microfonismo"; y estoy casi seguro hermano si te digo que tu problema es el siguiente:   _tenes microfonismo en esa valvula que apretas y deja de joder; lo cual no ocurre con el chasis desmontado debido a que la vibracion de los parlantes no alcanza a dicha valvula; para ello es el sosten de valvulas que se les coloca por en sima; asique verifica que quede bien fijo (como cuando vos apretas con tus dedos y deja de hacer el problema); y tambien verifica que la valvula no tenga problemas; ya que un inconveniente comun es que los tubos hayan sido golpeados (golpe fuerte obvio) en pleno funcionamiento (valvula al rojo vivo) y eso es causante de que se "descajete" todo ahi adentro del tubo ja ja ja!!! para ser mas claro ja ja ja!!! ojo; tambien, presta atencion al zocalo de esa valvula... puede que este flojo!!!_

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nota del moderador:* escribir todo en mayusculas en un foro es como gritar, ten en cuenta esto para la  próxima vez.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

y antes que nada, pasaste por aquí?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno; lamento haber llegado tan tarde al tema; espero (si es que no solucionaste el problema); que esto te sirva y que sea la solucion (aunque yo estoy mas que seguro) asi no seguis dando vueltas!!! 

Abrazos a todos!!!


----------



## gabriel8763 (Dic 29, 2019)

Hola ALM, Cacho, Coss, Black Tigger, Pandacba, Antiworld, demás foreros, me alegra saludarlos.
Por distintos motivos, recién ahora podré retomar este asunto.
Así que, ALM, no llegaste para nada tarde.
Relevo el estado actual del amplificador y comento.
Gracias a todos.

EDITO: Ya tengo nueva información, una EL 84 se pone anaranjada, probé con otra y pasa lo mismo. Y esas válvulas en otra posición funcionan bien. ¿Sugerencias? Gracias a todos, Gabriel.


----------

